# Jaguar XKRRRRRR Supercharged- 2005



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

If detailing is our passion, what about detailing the cars of our passion??? You must now by now my feelings for Jaguars, and this one no exception. Unfortunatly the owner is a very busy person, and it hasn't been well taken care till now: the front and the mirrors backs were real graveyards, the top was looking awful , the wheels idem...with the usual passion and effort we tried to bring it back to its glory, if we suceeded or not is for you to judge. A pitty all those stone chips...
I leave you for now with a little video, hope you enjoy it…















.


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, this was how the car looked like when we received it.










The front looked like an insect graveyard, and should have been like that for ages





































One of the things that left the owner sad with the car's appearance was the soft top, very very dirty. The strange thing was that it had been recently cleaned at Jaguar, but he didn't see any significant results…neither did we.










We started by pre-washing the front with 1Z Anti-insect to try to remove as much dirt as we could










Then we turned to the soft top, treated with the 303 Fabric Convertible Kit. Here's a 50/50 of the process, I think you will notice some diference:










A general look at the painting. Some holo's around, I think someone may have tried to polish it before.




























The preparation: we covered some areas and removed quite a few parts, to prevent damages, clean deeper and aso…



























































































One tail light done, one to go…










Some before and afters (paint correction…)





































Though what we were asked was mainly the exteriors, the interiors weren't forgotten.

Before...










50/50...










...and after…










No…we didn't forget the exaust pipes!!! LOL



















And of course…show off time!






















































































































And here he is, waiting for the happy owner!










Hope you enjoyed it, and as usual, ready for your comments/suggestions/advices.
Cheers!

.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cracking video lovely job, wouldnt say i have much love for jags though.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very Good Results. Good Job


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work mate


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very smart, looks very new now too!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Would expect nothing less!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice car, lovely work...well done!

:thumb:


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

Alquimista said:


> If detailing is our passion, what about detailing the cars of our passion??? You must now by now my feelings for Jaguars, and this one no exception. Unfortunatly the owner is a very busy person, and it hasn't been well taken care till now: the front and the mirrors backs were real graveyards, the top was looking awful , the wheels idem...with the usual passion and effort we tried to bring it back to its glory, if we suceeded or not is for you to judge. A pitty all those stone chips...
> I leave you for now with a little video, hope you enjoy it…
> 
> YouTube- Jaguar XKR detailed.wmv
> ...


awesome work!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great work


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

nice work a great turnaround :thumb:,it truly was manky :doublesho


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice work fella:buffer::thumb:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Top work!
Como sempre! :thumb:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Great work. Enjoyed the video also.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Excellent work, really enjoyed reading this!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazing work on the interior


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Brutal !!!!! :thumb:


----------

